# closed ty <3



## samticore (Apr 15, 2020)

I just had a reddit thread going and that died, but she's still here and stars are still falling so if you want to come star farm or get a DIY here on good old Olympia... I'll dm you a code Tips welcome but not necessary!!


----------



## Ashariel (Apr 15, 2020)

Pls pls can I come by pls


----------



## asheu (Apr 15, 2020)

Hi! I would love to be able to come  Will tip NMT


----------



## cloudysoot (Apr 15, 2020)

I would love to come if there's room


----------



## poppysea (Apr 15, 2020)

hi i’d love to drop by!


----------



## itsmarandax3 (Apr 15, 2020)

I'd love to come


----------



## BbyDeeEMILY (Apr 15, 2020)

May I come by ~


----------



## ProfessorMiku (Apr 15, 2020)

I'd like to come with tip!


----------



## intestines (Apr 15, 2020)

I'd love to come over :>


----------



## Dufontee (Apr 15, 2020)

If there is room for me to pop over, would love to grab a new recipe


----------



## Polilla (Apr 15, 2020)

I would like to go please


----------



## zenni (Apr 15, 2020)

Queuing up!


----------



## storybymori (Apr 15, 2020)

Would love to stop by if I can.


----------



## Squirrel Detective (Apr 15, 2020)

May I come, too c:?


----------



## MarzipanDragyn (Apr 15, 2020)

samticore said:


> I just had a reddit thread going and that died, but she's still here and stars are still falling so if you want to come star farm or get a DIY here on good old Olympia... I'll dm you a code Tips welcome but not necessary!!


I'd love to swing by, if that would be okay!


----------



## Sir Takoya (Apr 15, 2020)

I'd like to come too!


----------



## kikotoot (Apr 15, 2020)

I'd love to come by quickly for celeste!


----------



## MarzipanDragyn (Apr 15, 2020)

MarzipanDragyn said:


> I'd love to swing by, if that would be okay!


On second thought, nevermind! They've started falling in my town!


----------



## courtky (Apr 15, 2020)

I'd love to come by if I can! I mostly just wanna grab the diy and a few stars


----------



## brangein (Apr 15, 2020)

love to come, thanks!


----------



## edrinaline (Apr 15, 2020)

may i come! i’ve already talked to celeste today but i would love to come and wish on stars if you are available!


----------



## buuunii (Apr 15, 2020)

any space for me?


----------



## leenaby (Apr 15, 2020)

Hello! I would love to come by and some star farming since I have some wands I want to make but don't have any stars. And DIY would be nice too if and when you have some space available!


----------



## lizardon (Apr 15, 2020)

I'd like to be there, can I stay for the Meteor shower pls? 
Will drop bells for thx


----------



## Moonie4Life (Apr 15, 2020)

Would love to stop by if there is any room!


----------



## Luxen (Apr 15, 2020)

Hey! I'd like to drop by and stay star wishing for a while whenever there's space available.


----------



## Leann (Apr 15, 2020)

can i come?


----------



## Hyllin (Apr 15, 2020)

I'd love to visit if you are still open


----------



## Starfy (Apr 15, 2020)

I would love to come by!


----------



## Edge (Apr 15, 2020)

May I drop by?


----------



## samticore (Apr 15, 2020)

will still send out codes to remaining people who posted but looks as if it's winding down? still falling but much slower now, thanks everyone who stopped by!


----------



## hailee (Apr 15, 2020)

May I please drop by?


----------



## angelcore (Apr 15, 2020)

-


----------



## PhantomBoy (Apr 15, 2020)

heyy im down to pass by let me know by dm! cheers my ign is phantom


----------



## Pokeking (Apr 15, 2020)

If still available, I would like to visit. Thank you.


----------

